# Pepsi Challenge



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

Anyone willing to donate or suggest a fish to feed my little girl? She is a 26-28 inches of Red Snakehead fun. The last fish she got into was a 18" Channel Cat she tore in half. I want this on film. So help me make this right.

SMTT


----------



## Innes

ummmm a pacu which is too large for somebodys tank already - save it from cramped conditions!!!

or perhaps a shaol of scissortails as they suck big time


----------



## tinyteeth

damn thats huge! feed it a rabbit, but then the fur might cause a problem, would it?


----------



## o snap its eric

I saw it eat a gachua and it scared the sh*t out of me!


----------



## 74ray

Come on, someone's got to have a fish to feed to this girl... how about a piranha owner willing to put their big rhom against her???


----------



## thomisdead

How about you pour a few cans of Pepsi in the tank and see how long it lasts. That would be a Pepsi challenge.


----------



## mtx1

that wouldnt be fair i think if u wanna put a rhom against it put them both in a new tank together that way one doesnt have the advantage of knowing the tank first... but that would be awesome to see...a 16" rhom against your sh


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

She would come unglued anyways. That rhom would take 6 weeks before it was used to the tank. My fish would go straight for the kill. I'll even go one step further and through my fish in a tank with the established rhom in it. Hell I'll put money on it. So to all you piranha owners who thionk you have the baddest fish around...step up and defend the piranha name.LOL

SMTT


----------



## v4p0r

Hmmm Not 1 on one but how bout we throw him in with my shoal?? Eh put em all in the 400 and let em duke it out.


----------



## mtx1

i think it should be inch for inch...so 28" of piranhas


----------



## v4p0r

mtx1 said:


> i think it should be inch for inch...so 28" of piranhas


 Dude that wouldnt be fair then i could only use 3 of em


----------



## piranha45

LMAO, these people think their p's would have even the_ slightest _ damned chance against a snakehead









You could throw that snakehead in with shoal of 6 8" caribas/pirayas-- no, how about 6 8" Spilos-- and in about 30 seconds 3 members of said shoal would be dead, the rest huddling up against the corner as scared as kittens in the face of a pissed-off rottweiler...

God I'd kill to see the look on someone's face as they watched their prized 17" "killer" rhom get torn apart before they could blink their eyes twice


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

piranha45 said:


> LMAO, these people think their p's would have even the_ slightest _ damned chance against a snakehead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could throw that snakehead in with shoal of 6 8" caribas/pirayas-- no, how about 6 8" Spilos-- and in about 30 seconds 3 members of said shoal would be dead, the rest huddling up against the corner as scared as kittens in the face of a pissed-off rottweiler...
> 
> God I'd kill to see the look on someone's face as they watched their prized 17" "killer" rhom get torn apart before they could blink their eyes twice


 Thats the Truth. Furthermore I will put my snakehead up against your pack too. Piranhas are sissys when it comes to other fish showing aggression. Dont deny it. Thats why everybody says their fish are shy. Even my friend with his 20+ caribe tank will not take my challenge. But still I stand by what I said and challenge any fish within reason because I know somebody probably has some 8ft= alligator gar.

SMTT

I still will put my fish in your tank. So your sissy piranhas dont have to get used to a new tank.


----------



## 74ray

Any takers, show_me_the_teeth said he'll put it up against anything anyone has. Or someone could just donate a huge fish to make this video possible...


----------



## mtx1

i think 20+ caribe could take it down why dont your friend try it? if they didnt win they would still f*ck that sh up a bit







cmon ask him how much he would want for his caribe...then maybe everyone could pitch in a few bucks and see this..??


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

He even has a 13inch rhom and he knows better than to take me up on my offer.


----------



## o snap its eric

Fully grown fhaka puffer or a wallago attudte?


----------



## Guest

mtx1 said:


> i think 20+ caribe could take it down why dont your friend try it? if they didnt win they would still f*ck that sh up a bit :nod: cmon ask him how much he would want for his caribe...then maybe everyone could pitch in a few bucks and see this..??


 count me in. let's go.


----------



## Polypterus

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO, these people think their p's would have even the_ slightest _ damned chance against a snakehead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could throw that snakehead in with shoal of 6 8" caribas/pirayas-- no, how about 6 8" Spilos-- and in about 30 seconds 3 members of said shoal would be dead, the rest huddling up against the corner as scared as kittens in the face of a pissed-off rottweiler...
> 
> God I'd kill to see the look on someone's face as they watched their prized 17" "killer" rhom get torn apart before they could blink their eyes twice
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the Truth. Furthermore I will put my snakehead up against your pack too. Piranhas are sissys when it comes to other fish showing aggression. Dont deny it. Thats why everybody says their fish are shy. Even my friend with his 20+ caribe tank will not take my challenge. But still I stand by what I said and challenge any fish within reason because I know somebody probably has some 8ft= alligator gar.
> 
> SMTT
> 
> I still will put my fish in your tank. So your sissy piranhas dont have to get used to a new tank.
Click to expand...

HE HE How about that,

you can donate your Snakehead to Take on a Gator Gar,
I can arrange that, In my field of work we call
That "Enrichment" ,

My Baby could use some Big feeders.


----------



## eatfish

what about turtles, if we have a turtle can we challange the fish.


----------



## TimmyTeam

show me ur teeth put ur snakehead agaisnt franks gar MUHAHAHA...if u think its so tuff

ps.get a video of it.


----------



## Polypterus

timmyshultis said:


> show me ur teeth put ur snakehead agaisnt franks gar MUHAHAHA...if u think its so tuff
> 
> ps.get a video of it.


 That would be Polypterus or Rkik not Frank,

would be interesting to watch a totally calm and relaxed
Non-aggressive fish gulp down in one swollow a
Snakehead.


----------



## caazi

My 3 inch pleco could suck the life out of your snakehead.


----------



## Polypterus

Hey yeah for that matter It would be Interesting to pit a Snakehead against
a Lamprey, That would be ammusing, Guessing it would be something like this

















No snakehead could survive a Sea Lamprey attack.


----------



## o snap its eric

Any fw lamprey?


----------



## Polypterus

o snap its eric said:


> Any fw lamprey?


 Lots of them are freshwater, all in some way all are, They must breed in freshwater
There are typically landlocked forms of all Anadromous species,
Many species are purely Freshwater.


----------



## o snap its eric

Can you show some pics of more lampreys.


----------



## v4p0r

After doing some reading on SH i dont think my ps could handle one. You should get a 2-3lbs lobster and throw it in there it would make for an interesting vid. Ive caught some huge gar in the river close to my house i dunno what kind they were (i live in indiana if anyone knows what they might be) but they sure were mean fuckers let your sh try one of those


----------



## Polypterus

Heres some I stole from other sites:
























Above pic is a Larval fish Known as an Ammocoete


----------



## thoroughbred

SH are very mena and aggresive but it wuld be a mismatch cause ur sh is 28" and we all know cichlids are more agresive thna p's p's arent that aggresive if u look overall but if i had the money i would but a full grown manuelli agaisnt ur sh i think that would be a good match other than that maybe a 26" rhom but sh are the sh*t but no the end all and be all of bad asses i think a fw pike could rip it up qucik fast in a hurry have u seen the teeth on those thing on fishing shows or in person?







but i would donate a big oscar for just the enjoyment


----------



## Judazzz

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## mdemers883

snakeheads are nasty as hell. If I had a p I sure has wouldn't put it in there with that sh, lol, you would have to be a fool to do that. Nice fish man









Mark


----------



## Raptor

How about a 18 inch electric cat?


----------



## Innes

Judazzz said:


> *_Moved to Non-Piranha Discussion_*


 lol I never even noticed


----------



## acestro

Um...
If the place isn't an issue you can put it with my porcupine pufferfish.








Worse-case scenario is a draw (good ol' tetradotoxin).








Most likely case is death by salt!









Seriously, I would even think about putting my dwarf Assam snakehead against many of these piranhas! They are no match. Now f/w barracudas.....

...are definitely no match either!


----------



## o snap its eric

I think my shoal for 100 neon s are pretty killer. They took down a convict one time because i didnt feed them for a month


----------



## Judazzz

Innes said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *_Moved to Non-Piranha Discussion_*
> 
> 
> 
> lol I never even noticed
Click to expand...

 tsk tsk tsk....


----------



## piranha45

thoroughbred said:


> SH are very mena and aggresive but it wuld be a mismatch cause ur sh is 28" and we all know cichlids are more agresive thna p's p's arent that aggresive if u look overall but if i had the money i would but a full grown manuelli agaisnt ur sh i think that would be a good match other than that maybe a 26" rhom but sh are the sh*t but no the end all and be all of bad asses i think a fw pike could rip it up qucik fast in a hurry have u seen the teeth on those thing on fishing shows or in person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i would donate a big oscar for just the enjoyment


 Freshwater pikes and gar are very similar in temperament--- they only touch stuff that will fit in their mouths. Other than that, they are pussies. One of my friends kept a 22" longnose gar in a 240g with a 8" Jack Dempsey cichlid--- the cichlid bullied the gar around to no end, and it would have fit in the gar's mouth too


----------



## Vampor

if you get a 30 inch e-cat i wouldput my money on the e-cat...


----------



## Vampor

or an 50 inch e-eel


----------



## thoroughbred

Vampor said:


> if you get a 30 inch e-cat i wouldput my money on the e-cat...


 yeah e cat most def sh might get 1 bite butit'll be the last bite lol


----------



## Kory

Poly's Gar a little brighter.


----------



## Kory

I would like to see your SH take a 3-4 foot Red Tailed Catfish


----------



## 94NDTA

A month ago my buddy pulled a 26 inch bowfin out of the lake. I'de say that would be a good fight. They are not too diffacult to catch in Minnesota.


----------



## piranha45

94NDTA said:


> A month ago my buddy pulled a 26 inch bowfin out of the lake. I'de say that would be a good fight. They are not too diffacult to catch in Minnesota.


 snakeheads bowins and wolf fish are practically the same damned fish


----------



## piranha45

Kory said:


> I would like to see your SH take a 3-4 foot Red Tailed Catfish


redtail catfish are totally unaggressive towards anything they cant fit in their mouths. A red sh would either bully it to death or they would ignore each other


----------



## tinyteeth

i think if you have a red tail and a red SH in the same tank and starved them, the red snakehead would eat the redtail


----------



## piranha45

tinyteeth said:


> i think if you have a red tail and a red SH in the same tank and starved them, the red snakehead would eat the redtail


 yup


----------



## piranha45

but since we're trying to cheat now by adding e-cats, we might as well go whole-hog and say e-eel. Those things get like 10 feet long. Not much will have a chance against them. Except maybe a A. Gigas or a Muskie


----------



## piranha45

REALISTICALLY THOUGH, noone here has anything that can stand up to this guy's red snakehead


----------



## thoroughbred

piranha45 said:


> REALISTICALLY THOUGH, noone here has anything that can stand up to this guy's red snakehead


 YEAH I AGREE E CAT IS KINDA CHEATING BUT ISNT A MUSKIE A PIKE THAT CANT REPRODUCE IF THATS THE CASE ARENT THEY NOT AGGRESIVE ALSO? AND WHAT ABOUT A FULL GROWN MANUELLI?

sorry bout the caps dj but im not typing that again lol


----------



## v4p0r

Hell ill go catch a pike tomorrow that might be a good matchup


----------



## v4p0r

thoroughbred said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> REALISTICALLY THOUGH, noone here has anything that can stand up to this guy's red snakehead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH I AGREE E CAT IS KINDA CHEATING BUT ISNT A MUSKIE A PIKE THAT CANT REPRODUCE IF THATS THE CASE ARENT THEY NOT AGGRESIVE ALSO? AND WHAT ABOUT A FULL GROWN MANUELLI?
> 
> sorry bout the caps dj but im not typing that again lol
Click to expand...

 muskies are pure evil they will attack anything


----------



## piranha45

v4p0r said:


> Hell ill go catch a pike tomorrow that might be a good matchup


 northern pike are only interested in things that will fit in their mouths, from what I've heard; ive asked several pike-keepers about it


----------



## Polypterus

v4p0r said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> REALISTICALLY THOUGH, noone here has anything that can stand up to this guy's red snakehead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH I AGREE E CAT IS KINDA CHEATING BUT ISNT A MUSKIE A PIKE THAT CANT REPRODUCE IF THATS THE CASE ARENT THEY NOT AGGRESIVE ALSO? AND WHAT ABOUT A FULL GROWN MANUELLI?
> 
> sorry bout the caps dj but im not typing that again lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> muskies are pure evil they will attack anything
Click to expand...

Muskies are absolute wusses,

You would have to
Put a Shiny collar on the Snakehead to get it to react at all it it.

Muskies are a full species: Esox masquinongy not a hybrid,

Tiger muskies are a hybrid between the Northern pike
and Muskie. They are viable and will breed,

As stated Musky are only interested in food, they have no instinct 
toward being malicious just for fun.

I say Bowfin, Put a good 20 inch Amia in there and give it a week











































That actually would be funny. and even for me Sickly ammusing,
That snakehead would be ripped to shreds.


----------



## o snap its eric

e-cats have to recharge after every bite/shock. Unless the e-cats kill the sh the first shock, otherwise the e-cat is a goner


----------



## thoroughbred

Polypterus said:


> v4p0r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> REALISTICALLY THOUGH, noone here has anything that can stand up to this guy's red snakehead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH I AGREE E CAT IS KINDA CHEATING BUT ISNT A MUSKIE A PIKE THAT CANT REPRODUCE IF THATS THE CASE ARENT THEY NOT AGGRESIVE ALSO? AND WHAT ABOUT A FULL GROWN MANUELLI?
> 
> sorry bout the caps dj but im not typing that again lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> muskies are pure evil they will attack anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muskies are absolute wusses,
> 
> You would have to
> Put a Shiny collar on the Snakehead to get it to react at all it it.
> 
> Muskies are a full species: Esox masquinongy not a hybrid,
> 
> Tiger muskies are a hybrid between the Northern pike
> and Muskie. They are viable and will breed,
> 
> As stated Musky are only interested in food, they have no instinct
> toward being malicious just for fun.
> 
> I say Bowfin, Put a good 20 inch Amia in there and give it a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That actually would be funny. and even for me Sickly ammusing,
> That snakehead would be ripped to shreds.
Click to expand...

 never heard or seen a bowfin anyone got pics what is it is it that bad ass?


----------



## thoroughbred

i just looked them up doesnt lok all that bad ass kinda looks like a snakehead


----------



## Shred Revolution

a snakehead has soft skin. If a few piranha ( any species ) hit it hard and drew blood. the snakehead would become a quick meal. On the other hand, Snakeheads hit amazingly fast and hard, but I dont think that they would eat the P's, he would merely spear them in the side and kill them that way.

I say a Shoal over the snakehead. But for an individual feeder......try something like a channel cat ?


----------



## Kory

Bowfins


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO, these people think their p's would have even the_ slightest _ damned chance against a snakehead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could throw that snakehead in with shoal of 6 8" caribas/pirayas-- no, how about 6 8" Spilos-- and in about 30 seconds 3 members of said shoal would be dead, the rest huddling up against the corner as scared as kittens in the face of a pissed-off rottweiler...
> 
> God I'd kill to see the look on someone's face as they watched their prized 17" "killer" rhom get torn apart before they could blink their eyes twice
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the Truth. Furthermore I will put my snakehead up against your pack too. Piranhas are sissys when it comes to other fish showing aggression. Dont deny it. Thats why everybody says their fish are shy. Even my friend with his 20+ caribe tank will not take my challenge. But still I stand by what I said and challenge any fish within reason because I know somebody probably has some 8ft= alligator gar.
> 
> SMTT
> 
> I still will put my fish in your tank. So your sissy piranhas dont have to get used to a new tank.
Click to expand...

 I know better than to go up against a 8ft gar right now. Give me some time and when my little girl is 4ft I would be willing to think about it. Until then where are all the piranha people at?

Check some SnakeHead pics I found of the Red Line Snakehead. Its under "my little girl".


----------



## thoroughbred

great pics and come on smtt no one is silly enough to go against a 28" red sh unless its a 28" rho or manulli i wouldnt even think abut it or maybe just maybe a schaol of caribe all 10" plus other than that hell naw my p's worth too much to become fedders for ur sh lol


----------



## mtx1

> a snakehead has soft skin. If a few piranha ( any species ) hit it hard and drew blood. the snakehead would become a quick meal. On the other hand, Snakeheads hit amazingly fast and hard, but I dont think that they would eat the P's, he would merely spear them in the side and kill them that way.
> 
> I say a Shoal over the snakehead. But for an individual feeder......try something like a channel cat ?


i agree its like getting jumped...ya u can have one tuff dude but when u got 20 ppl on ya u with a buncha little knives u aint got a choice!


----------



## 74ray

I think what would happen with a bunch of p's is the red would go and rip a few new assholes in a couple p's then the others would be cowering in the corners.


----------



## piranha45

74ray said:


> I think what would happen with a bunch of p's is the red would go and rip a few new assholes in a couple p's then the others would be cowering in the corners.


 exactly


----------



## piranha45

Polypterus said:


> I say Bowfin, Put a good 20 inch Amia in there and give it a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That actually would be funny. and even for me Sickly ammusing,
> That snakehead would be ripped to shreds.


I've heard from a good number of bowfin owners remark on their experiences with the fish, and it seems bowfin are highly variable in temperament. Some are allegedly quite "badass", but there's also a very large number of people out there who have had their 15"+ bowfin excessively harassed (to where it had to be removed from the tank for the bowfin's safety), if not bullied to death by cichlids/wolf fish/snakeheads/etc. Whereas, red snakeheads seem to have a much more uniformly-high level of aggression.

I really don't see a real reason why a bowfin is more likely to beat a red snakehead anyway; they have the same damned body structure and reach the same sizes. Bowfin are just North American interpretations of the snakehead, although bowfin and wolf fish are allegedly more along the lines of sluggish "ambush predators" while snakeheads are much more active all the time.

You can hit up Other Predatory Fish forum on Predfish.net if you want some good firsthand accounts from bowfin keepers; that's where I get most of my information from.


----------



## 94NDTA

I have a crappie that would jack your snakehead up!








....bring it on!


----------



## 94NDTA

no one wants a peice of my crappie!?


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

Bring your crappie. My snakehead likes a challenge.


----------



## 94NDTA

He's got a gattling gun, so its almost fair now. He is not very experience with it though.


----------



## piranha45




----------



## Grosse Gurke

You want a piranha owners view....anyone would be an idiot to put up any fish with a preditory fish that is a foot larger. What kind of sense does that make?









Ok, any takers....put your 5" snakehead up against my 9" elongatus...come on snakehead owners...where you at?
Ok, dont like the odds...how about you get ten 3" snakeheads and then i will toss my elongatus in there and we will see who is badder?

Threads like this are pointless. My fish is badder than your fish.......who give a sh*t. If the only reason you own a particular fish is because you get some sort of penis enlargement out of it you should get out of the hobby.


----------



## StuartDanger

GREAT WHITE SHARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

How about a 10 inch red line snakehead for your elongatus. Its not my fault your piranhas are too small.


----------



## Polypterus

grosse gurke said:


> Threads like this are pointless. My fish is badder than your fish.......who give a sh*t. If the only reason you own a particular fish is because you get some sort of penis enlargement out of it you should get out of the hobby.


 Amen, So perfectly spoken


----------



## dpwright

> i have to admit that following this topic has touched me.it is both fasinating and repulsive at the same time.i have owned my babies for over a year now and have personally witnessed some pretty disgusting gory scenes in my tank.it pissed me off to hear of someone even suggesting that piranhas could be weak in any way.the what ifs started to creep in and i thought/for almost a milli-second/why not?personally i believe under the right conditions the battle would be contrary to what ive read as popular in this discussion.not my fish though ...not now...not ever...too attached...i both look forward to your "video"and pitty your fish to have you as its owner...


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

dpwright said:


> i have to admit that following this topic has touched me.it is both fasinating and repulsive at the same time.i have owned my babies for over a year now and have personally witnessed some pretty disgusting gory scenes in my tank.it pissed me off to hear of someone even suggesting that piranhas could be weak in any way.the what ifs started to creep in and i thought/for almost a milli-second/why not?personally i believe under the right conditions the battle would be contrary to what ive read as popular in this discussion.not my fish though ...not now...not ever...too attached...i both look forward to your "video"and pitty your fish to have you as its owner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fish eats better than you. I feed her shrimp everyday along with beefheart here and there for a treat. She has 5 gallons of new water a day in her tank along with a super wet/dry filteration and UV sterlizer. I did not get this fish because she is pretty and I wanted a big fish. I got her to destroy things and be impressed by her actions.
> 
> As far as the P owners go...boo hoo. If you have know me long enough then you would know P's were the first predatory fish I have owned and kept in a bigger shoal than most of you here. I had 30 piranhas and none were less than 5-6 inches in a 200g. Were I kept my oscar as well. Piranhas are great fish they tear up sh*t. With that same logic why would it not be ok to pin my fish against some big Rhom or shoal that someone says is bad ass. I just want to put the money were the mouth is. You feed mice to your piranhas so why can't I feed piranhas to my Snakehead. I wanted to make a great video. So I dont know why all the P owners got hurt. Its like they knew they met their match. So instead of taking me up on my offer or agreeing with me that Snakeheads are way more aggressive they talk sh*t or try and come up with stupid counter attacks.
> 
> But whatever. I used to think that piranhas were the sh*t and nothing could ever take them down then I saw this Red. I just want to share a fish with you that is exactly what your looking for. Lets face it. You own piranhas because they destroy sh*t. If not your a liar and I dont want to hear some political correct answer like I am in it because the fish looks pretty. Piranhas dont look pretty. They look evil and their rep is what usually atracts new p owners. So when I found out just how evil a Red can be I wanted to share it with you. I think (tank space allowed) there would be more Red Line SnakeHead owners than Piranha owners.
> 
> But thats just my take.
> 
> SMTT
Click to expand...


----------



## kdblove_99

Well Said Rob,

I have seen this snakehead and its an amazing fish. Very nice looking!!

I would love to see it take down a big fish, At my LFS they have some huge Pacus and oscars for like $20. I think watching the SH destroy it would be worth $20.

Might be making a trip down there soon.

If me and Marc can work out the details i will certainly try and get one of those big Pacus. Does it matter how big it is?

They keep some of them in a huge bath tub.


----------



## piranha45

they just pride themselves and inflate their egos by making themselves think they are "ethical" fishkeepers, and get off on snubbing people who like gladiatorial combat as well. You'll get used to ignoring them soon enough


----------



## Grosse Gurke

> How about a 10 inch red line snakehead for your elongatus. Its not my fault your piranhas are too small.


Ok, if your snakehead is so bad and you want to take on all challengers, why not take Polypterus's offer, it is not his falt you snakehead is so small? 
You are trying to pit a fish that is almost twice the size of any piranha, how is that a fair fight? 
And SMTT.....I dont have an elongatus, that just tossed that in for your enjoyment :rasp:


----------



## Death in #'s

is it me or gg the only one makin sense out of this whole thrread gg right on

everybody else









i am sick and tired of every one sayin mine is badder than yours blah blah blah
and show me mostly any pred. fish twice to three times the size of the ones its attacking it would be a slaughter just like hunting with a gun instead of your bare hands and a knife
or me stepping on an ant pile theres 1000's of them and only one of me and guess who would win


----------



## piranha45

i think these threads are awesome


----------



## Kory

> me stepping on an ant pile theres 1000's of them and only one of me and guess who would win


You would get your ass kicked if it was fire ants and all 1000 of them bit ya.


----------



## Death in #'s

Kory said:


> me stepping on an ant pile theres 1000's of them and only one of me and guess who would win
> 
> 
> 
> You would get your ass kicked if it was fire ants and all 1000 of them bit ya.
Click to expand...

 yes i would but i would win
i got a size 12 shoe


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

grosse gurke said:


> And SMTT.....I dont have an elongatus, that just tossed that in for your enjoyment :rasp:


 I know. So damn you. These theards are so cool when the P owners are up against the SH owners. To bad the SH owners always win.

BTW-If my Red was 4ft long I would let it go up against a gar. Cause if the Red won then what? But were talking about a fish that needs a public tank and not a home. Atleast the Red you can keep in a 10x4x30" tank inside the house. Were would the gar go?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> These theards are so cool when the P owners are up against the SH owners. To bad the SH owners always win.


 Im not in favor of any threads of this type. I think it is interesting to debate the abilities of the different fish, but the thought of putting 2 fish "in the ring" is almost as bad as dog fighting and just as pointless...IMO.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish

Oh Yeaa!!! Well, my Dad can beat up your Dad!!!!


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish

> grosse gurke Posted on Sep 5 2003, 10:53 AM


Im not in favor of any threads of this type. I think it is interesting to debate the abilities of the different fish, but the thought of putting 2 fish "in the ring" is almost as bad as dog fighting and just as pointless...IMO.

Exactly. Nicely said GG.


----------



## thoroughbred

i think there funny and i think mostly all talk its so much testorone thats all we all know a red sh is one of the most meanest ,aggresive,pieces of sh*t out there but everything has theyre match we all know it and if were true p hobbyists we also know p's really for the most part arent that aggresive its that simple smtt if u do feed the red screw that the toffee wants to see and u tell me where to get a pacu ill personally go to the lfs and get one i like p's cichlids,sh al that i cant lie i like gore but im also a realist a red sh but up against most things will eat it not that i think theyre so "bad ass" its fact and they are cool but im not getting one this black mofo scared of them and im not ashamed to say it too many horrorr stories i have a 4yr old son


----------



## labyrinth




----------



## 74ray

Wifenaggingboutfish said:


> grosse gurke Posted on Sep 5 2003, 10:53 AM
> 
> 
> 
> Im not in favor of any threads of this type. I think it is interesting to debate the abilities of the different fish, but the thought of putting 2 fish "in the ring" is almost as bad as dog fighting and just as pointless...IMO.
> 
> Exactly. Nicely said GG.:nod:
Click to expand...

 It's not anything like dog fighting. Originally I made an offer that anyone willing to bring over any fish to feed this red I would take a video of it eating it. I actually got quite a bit of people that were very interested in seeing exactly how a red snakehead eats. I have yet to have anyone come over with anything to feed this fish, so it has been getting it's normal cut up fish, shrimp, and beefhart diet. My offer still stands, I supply the sh and digital video camera and whoever brings the fish gets to watch it get destroyed, and they can even throw it in if they feel confident enough. The fish will be here waiting, so just let me know.


----------



## piranha45

ray if you got any spare tanks, u oughta just grow out some pacu! a tall, thick pacu getting ripped apart would look awesome


----------



## Caesar3283

Damn, no one here believes their HUGE Rhom could take out his SH?? I thought Rhoms didn't tolerate anything in their tank...and what about how a piranha will attack fish larger than themselves?? I can't believe on the Piranha-Fury website no P owner is bringing the "fury". How dissapointing.


----------



## 74ray

No spare tanks, especially not for a pacu.







If you want to grow one out though feel free to bring it by and it will have a nice big tank to go into.


----------



## piranha45

Caesar3283 said:


> Damn, no one here believes their HUGE Rhom could take out his SH?? I thought Rhoms didn't tolerate anything in their tank...and what about how a piranha will attack fish larger than themselves?? I can't believe on the Piranha-Fury website no P owner is bringing the "fury". How dissapointing.


 you probably dont even know what a snakehead is, do you

piranhas are vastly overrated in the aggression department, hate to burst your bubble


----------



## 74ray

Caesar3283 said:


> Damn, no one here believes their HUGE Rhom could take out his SH?? I thought Rhoms didn't tolerate anything in their tank...and what about how a piranha will attack fish larger than themselves?? I can't believe on the Piranha-Fury website no P owner is bringing the "fury". How dissapointing.


 Sh owners gotta come over here to show p owners up, since there's no snakehead-fury website.


----------



## 74ray

I think I'll go take a few pics of her right now to show you guys what your fish would be up against.


----------



## o snap its eric

My parrot fish is still up Marc. I just dont wanna drive down there.


----------



## tigerdat

Red Snakeheads will kill fish just for fun!!! and trust me they have fun doing it!!


----------



## 74ray

Here's a few pics.


----------



## 74ray

...


----------



## tigerdat

I want to add somthing about this RED, She is very smart, she definately wont bite the hand that feed her. I have feed her strips of beefheart, I let her rip from my fingers. Shrimp is a little small, she dose get excited durring feeding. I can easily reach in the tank, for cleaning or what ever. She just watches me....and waits for food. She will learn fast if you tease her and she wont attack somthing a second time. She is rather agressive and have even killed another red sh. Dont think anything smaller that 3 times her size would stand a chance. If its to big She will rip it in half and kill each half separately!! Ha Ha!!! !SNAKEHEADS RULE!


----------



## piranha45

God_ DAMN!_


----------



## Jags

HOLY sh*t!!!!!

what size tank is that in?? j/w cause it looks like it barely has enough room to turn around, just from the pic, not dissin on ur fish, cause damn that fish is absolutly spectacular!!!


----------



## 74ray

Yes, the fish is a bit cramped. But it will be moving to a much larger tank in the near future. It's currently in a 200 gal, but only temporarily. What's crazy is this fish was raised to almost this size in a 115 gallon tank before my friend bought her.


----------



## 74ray

If I can get enough donations I will put my 4 8" red belly p's in with her, and get it all on video.


----------



## Jags

74ray said:


> If I can get enough donations I will put my 4 8" red belly p's in with her, and get it all on video.:nod:


 that would be awesome :nod:


----------



## Kain

I had a 15 inch snakehead once and it got its Ass kicked bad by a friggin crazy buttikoferi. The thing was only about 7 inches and my snakehead was near death the next morning. All the scales were ripped off and he had cuts all over. The thing about snakeheads is that they're super powerful but dont turn too well. Most faster built fish can outmanuever them. But all it takes is one good bite from the snakehead and its over. Each individual fish has their own level of aggression and there's no way to prove that snakeheads are better than piranhas or vice versa. But nonetheless, snakeheads are badasses and I'd definately keep one if I can get a large enough tank to house them. I gotta check that snakehead out sometimes smtt.


----------



## Death in #'s

Jags said:


> HOLY sh*t!!!!!
> 
> what size tank is that in?? j/w cause it looks like it barely has enough room to turn around, just from the pic, not dissin on ur fish, cause damn that fish is absolutly spectacular!!!



when u size  add [/size ] at the end ( without the space )


----------



## acestro

Truly monsterous fish, I can see why you boast!


----------



## thePACK

piranha45 said:


> God_ DAMN!_


 i second that emotion


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

THATS MY GIRL!!! So who wants to feed her?


----------



## hlam420

Hey I'm up for the challenge. How about shark owners against SH owners. I got some fresh and saltwater sharks that likes to play with your SH :smile: Sorry but the largest one I have is only 19" I'm afraid it cannot take your SH







So what's up


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

Sure...Live in Cali?...and the bay area.


----------



## piranha45

the snakehead will rip your shark to shreds; I'd bet sharks are only predatory, not aggressive


----------



## TimmyTeam

how about a 2 foot fahaka do u think it could take it guys?....or one of those 8 foot long cat fishs how about those weird....aro's i think that get 10 foot ?
( im not challenging just asking)


----------



## piranha45

arrows get 3-4 feet, most arent aggressive enough to challenge a snakehead, jardini arro might tho

fahaka puffer.... YES. That would be a serious contender even vs the red sh


----------



## TimmyTeam

no there was an original post about something that looked like a aro but it got 10 feet long its a really pretty fish....


----------



## mdemers883

I find it humorus that piranha owners are always like "man, my fish is so bad my shoal of cariba took down a 2" convict", they talk about how their p's take down a sissy ass fish but when someone talks about a fish that outmatches a piranha it's suddenly "unfair", personally I could give a rats ass but I just find it to be quite hypocritical.

Mark


----------



## TimmyTeam

anyone have a huge fahaka ??? a big one could snap it in half... powerful slow pred vs powerful slow pred


----------



## Caesar3283

mdemers883 said:


> I find it humorus that piranha owners are always like "man, my fish is so bad my shoal of cariba took down a 2" convict", they talk about how their p's take down a sissy ass fish but when someone talks about a fish that outmatches a piranha it's suddenly "unfair", personally I could give a rats ass but I just find it to be quite hypocritical.
> 
> Mark


 I agree man....obviously my 4" Spilo wouldn't stand any chance and I'm not saying it would, but all those huge Rhom owners aren't even muttering a word. If I had a big ass Rhom I would put it up against his SH. I know snakeheads are bad ass, but so are Rhoms. I think the fight could go either way and it's not one sided. I believe his SH could kill a Rhom, but I also believe there's a Rhom out there that could kill his SH. I wish some P owners would at least talk some sh*t....isn't that what this thread is about.


----------



## kdblove_99

I Have got to see a pic of a fahaka Puffer! If one can take down that snakehead thats on bad motherfucking fish. Just saw that snakehead again in person yesterday and that thing is awesome


----------



## piranha45

Caesar3283 said:


> mdemers883 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it humorus that piranha owners are always like "man, my fish is so bad my shoal of cariba took down a 2" convict", they talk about how their p's take down a sissy ass fish but when someone talks about a fish that outmatches a piranha it's suddenly "unfair", personally I could give a rats ass but I just find it to be quite hypocritical.
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> I agree man....obviously my 4" Spilo wouldn't stand any chance and I'm not saying it would, but all those huge Rhom owners aren't even muttering a word. If I had a big ass Rhom I would put it up against his SH. I know snakeheads are bad ass, but so are Rhoms. I think the fight could go either way and it's not one sided. I believe his SH could kill a Rhom, but I also believe there's a Rhom out there that could kill his SH. I wish some P owners would at least talk some sh*t....isn't that what this thread is about.
Click to expand...

 the _educated_ p owners know better, and realize that no p has a chance in hell vs a large snakehead, no 17" rhom no shoal of cariba, nothin. They don't have the aggression nor the capability; that snakehead could fit a piranha's entire head+ in its mouth, then tear it off with a couple death shakes.

but the truth is a 17" rhom wouldnt even have the balls to attack a large snakehead, even if the sh wasn't noticing it


----------



## piranha45

kdblove_99 said:


> I Have got to see a pic of a fahaka Puffer! If one can take down that snakehead thats on bad motherfucking fish. Just saw that snakehead again in person yesterday and that thing is awesome


actually fahaka only reach about 16-17", and i dont think a 16" puffer would have a chance vs a 26" snakehead
BUT an equal-sized mbu puffer-- and they do grow 2 feet+, could possibly remove a snakehead's mouth--- puffers win the jaws vs jaws competition on virtually any fish out there, probably even piranhas, as they have hard wicked beaks designed for smashing up shellfish. Most fish out there eat crawdads and then spit out the shell; puffers crunch the shell up along with everything else. And large puffers are just as aggressive as any other fish out there, including large snakeheads.

I'm not saying a puffer WILL win, but it DOES have a serious chance of it.


----------



## piranha45

fahaka puffers:

http://puffernet.tripod.com/lineatus.html

http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/puf-lin.htm

mbu look similar, only the body pattern is different and they can get 10+ inches bigger

they might look slow and pudgy, and they usually are, but when they want to kill something they can move surprisingly damn fast. And as I said, their beaks can seriously f*ck other fish up, the red sh might still win, but he could only have half a jaw left


----------



## v4p0r

Ive been looking at puffers recently. I fahaka would be awesome. Only ones i can get around here are for brackish tanks tho and i really dont wanna f*ck with that. Fahakas are strictly FW right??


----------



## TimmyTeam

yep they are fresh


----------



## TimmyTeam

i saw a pic of this full grown cat beside a fahaka tank and the fuckin puffer was as big as the cat....i forget the site tho it was crazy the thing looked like it wanted to get out at the cat


----------



## piranha45

ya as timmy said, they are totally freshwater.. so are mbu


----------



## piranha45

cant believe we all forgot to mention puffers till now... hahah


----------



## v4p0r

Yeah and you left out even if the SH kills the puffer its a goner anyway. Being as puffers are poisonous.


----------



## piranha45

v4p0r said:


> Yeah and you left out even if the SH kills the puffer its a goner anyway. Being as puffers are poisonous.


 ...and that their skin is like freakin' leather-- they might be scaleless but its still far tougher than the hides of most scaled fish. its alleged that they are virtually immune to cichlid bites because of this. Not an easy fish to damage


----------



## thoroughbred

i seriously have to go to an lfs and buy a big feeder for this red sh i might cum as it eats the friggin thing lol


----------



## piranha45

damn straight!


----------



## hlam420

I know there are several species of SH out there, but is there one species that is the most aggressive out of the SH family? Which one looks the best.


----------



## 74ray

hlam420 said:


> I know there are several species of SH out there, but is there one species that is the most aggressive out of the SH family? Which one looks the best.


Reds are the most aggressive. Channa asiatica is just as aggressive as a red, but only gets about 18" max size.


----------



## o snap its eric

I mentioned puffers long time ago. I guess no one say my post. Anyhow, the puffer would win, eventually. The sh may die of posion!


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish

And I said a while ago, my Dad will beat up your Dad.







Thats fine you want to feed your SH pacus and whatever, and it is a very impressive SH, but who cares whos fish is badder than whos. This thread turned into a whos fish is badder than whos and who cares. You want to put 2 fish in a tank and go toe to toe thats fine, but its the same as these people fighting there pit bulls against each other. Its POINTLESS!!!!


----------



## mtx1

haha i put my pitbull against your SH but your SH has to be out of water


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

You think your pitbull stands a chance against a 4ft red I dont think so. Remember snakeheads dont have to be in water just kept a little moist.

Check out my pics of 4ft REDS under "my little girl"

I think your pit will lose a leg or two before your dog even fuxs with it. And if you give a year or two I will do the Pepsi Challenge with you dog when my girl is 4ft.


----------



## mtx1

LOL i was kidding i would never do that to my dog so no challenge with me...maybe to someone who doesnt love thier dog but u wont see mine near one without my .45 cal goin off haha


----------



## TimmyTeam

i would seriously put my 2 inch figure 8 against it...considering they are only 6 bucks and ur huge expensive fish would inhale it and die muhahahahaha....too bad im in canada


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

timmyshultis said:


> i would seriously put my 2 inch figure 8 against it...considering they are only 6 bucks and ur huge expensive fish would inhale it and die muhahahahaha....too bad im in canada


 I paid 14 bucks for my Red. Beat that. I trade him for 5 Red Belly piranhas @ 2.50 each. If this is expensive you and your lady are going to have problems :rasp:


----------



## piranha45

that fish album you put up is awesome


----------



## 94NDTA

Show me the teath, where are you located?


----------



## TimmyTeam

i dont have a lady...im 14


----------



## thePACK

damn smtt....what are you feding that monster right now..CATS


----------



## piranha45

thePACK said:


> damn smtt....what are you feding that monster right now..CATS


 I'd sure like to see that myself


----------



## Kory

Ok I just got back from fishing I got something for your snakehead to play with. I caught 34 inch about 11 lbs Northern Pike. It's still siting in a holding tank if you want to pay the shiping fee to see the fight let me know.

btw I live Iowa so I have no idea what it would cost to ship a live northern to you.


----------



## mtx1

sweet kory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranha45

Kory said:


> Ok I just got back from fishing I got something for your snakehead to play with. I caught 34 inch about 11 lbs Northern Pike. It's still siting in a holding tank if you want to pay the shiping fee to see the fight let me know.
> 
> btw I live Iowa so I have no idea what it would cost to ship a live northern to you.

















you da man!







what the hell are you keeping that huge thing in though?

from what I have heard though, and as I have mentioned on this thread already, from what I've heard previous owners say, pikes are not "aggressive", only predatory-- they will only attack that which will easily fit in its mouth

shipping a 3-foot-fish would probably cost a small fortune though







I don't think ANYONE will be very interested when the shipping cost turns out to be $200-300


----------



## Kory

> shipping a 3-foot-fish would probably cost a small fortune though I don't think ANYONE will be very interested when the shipping cost turns out to be $200-300


god damn it cost that much to ship?



> you da man! what the hell are you keeping that huge thing in though?


Its in my uncles out door pond feeding on Koi for the time being. Got to fatten that bad boy up if he's gonna fight


----------



## 94NDTA

YES!! bring it on! I really want to see this!!!!


----------



## piranha45

94NDTA said:


> YES!! bring it on! I really want to see this!!!!


what, are_ you _going to pay shipping? cuz ill be damned if you actually think 74ray or kory-- or anyone else for that matter-- are gonna shell out several hundred bucks for this


----------



## hlam420

I know for sure that SH cannot beat a pitbull. Pitbulls can take out humans, let alone a SH. Even If it reaches 4ft. Hey if you are willing to go against a Pitbull later on. Will you consider putting it against a Rott. when it reaches 4 ft. IF so let me know. I would love to see that.


----------



## hlam420

I thought the imperial SH looked the best


----------



## mtx1

i got a german blockhead rott and a pit..but i would never let my dogs even try it i love em too much heh but if anyone would wanna try it go for it!


----------



## piranha45

hlam420 said:


> I know for sure that SH cannot beat a pitbull. Pitbulls can take out humans, let alone a SH. Even If it reaches 4ft. Hey if you are willing to go against a Pitbull later on. Will you consider putting it against a Rott. when it reaches 4 ft. IF so let me know. I would love to see that.


 he was joking. however ill bet a red snakehead could make a nice meal out of your average terrier







cats too, although the poor sh would prolly get its eyes and mouth torn apart in the process :sad:

i hate cats


----------



## mtx1

LOL ya we noticed u hate cats by your avatar hahaha


----------



## Kory

I hate cat's too there f*cking retarded


----------



## kdblove_99

Just put a huge Pacu in there :nod:

How hardy are Pacu's?

I can buy a huge one at my LFS but i'll be damned if i will ship it overnight or even 2 day. Wonder how long Ups ground would take i bet only a day we only live 2 1/2 hours from each other.

Let me know. I'm willing to ship it, I dont know how but i will do my best. I will jsut keep it in the bag from fish store and ship that day.


----------



## mtx1

drive it there its not that far haha that way u can watch in person!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

94NDTA said:


> Show me the teath, where are you located?


 On the west coast..


----------



## kdblove_99

San Jose to be exact!


----------



## XPiranhaX

a 5 foot red tailed catfish


----------



## Caesar3283

Caesar3283 said:


> mdemers883 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it humorus that piranha owners are always like "man, my fish is so bad my shoal of cariba took down a 2" convict", they talk about how their p's take down a sissy ass fish but when someone talks about a fish that outmatches a piranha it's suddenly "unfair", personally I could give a rats ass but I just find it to be quite hypocritical.
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> I agree man....obviously my 4" Spilo wouldn't stand any chance and I'm not saying it would, but all those huge Rhom owners aren't even muttering a word. If I had a big ass Rhom I would put it up against his SH. I know snakeheads are bad ass, but so are Rhoms. I think the fight could go either way and it's not one sided. I believe his SH could kill a Rhom, but I also believe there's a Rhom out there that could kill his SH. I wish some P owners would at least talk some sh*t....isn't that what this thread is about.
Click to expand...

 Ok, I just saw some of the pics in that guys album of the Snakehead. That mothafucka is bad as sh!t.







Now I definitely think the SH has the advantage, but I still wouldn't count the Rhoms out totally. I think that would be an awesome fight to see, but as previously said......why risk either fishes life. It's probably not worth it in the end. And again....that SH is BAD!!


----------



## kdblove_99

Caesar3283 said:


> Caesar3283 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdemers883 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it humorus that piranha owners are always like "man, my fish is so bad my shoal of cariba took down a 2" convict", they talk about how their p's take down a sissy ass fish but when someone talks about a fish that outmatches a piranha it's suddenly "unfair", personally I could give a rats ass but I just find it to be quite hypocritical.
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> I agree man....obviously my 4" Spilo wouldn't stand any chance and I'm not saying it would, but all those huge Rhom owners aren't even muttering a word. If I had a big ass Rhom I would put it up against his SH. I know snakeheads are bad ass, but so are Rhoms. I think the fight could go either way and it's not one sided. I believe his SH could kill a Rhom, but I also believe there's a Rhom out there that could kill his SH. I wish some P owners would at least talk some sh*t....isn't that what this thread is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I just saw some of the pics in that guys album of the Snakehead. That mothafucka is bad as sh!t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I definitely think the SH has the advantage, but I still wouldn't count the Rhoms out totally. I think that would be an awesome fight to see, but as previously said......why risk either fishes life. It's probably not worth it in the end. And again....that SH is BAD!!
Click to expand...

 No doubt about it, You should see her in person. I was there about a month ago and then again on friday and i swear Princess added 2 inches. She is very impressive. If anyone lives near there i highly suggest you go look at her!!

Still want to see video of her against a huge Pacu.


----------



## 74ray

SOMEONE out there has to have an overgrown pacu they want to give me.


----------



## thePACK

HEY 74 EVER TRY FEEDING IT A RAT????????..THAT WOULD BE A NICE SHOW...


----------



## thoroughbred

Kory said:


> I hate cat's too there f*cking retarded


 actually people hate them but theyre some of the most smartest animals out there smarter than dogs cause they'll look u in the face and say f*ck u i aint gettin up now thats intelligence


----------



## Kory

When the cat doesnt move you kick that f*cker in the head. Next time you tell it to move it will.


----------



## baddfish

Well, after reading 6 long, endless pages of who would kick whos ASS. On a very SERIOUS note. Their is no fish out there in the freshwater scene that can FUK with a 3ft. red channa. (I'm talking pound for pound here). If you had a 30in. Umbee or even a 30in. Dovii. You may promote a good fight but even then, they would NOT weigh the same. Pound for pound the channas and the like are the BADDEST fish in existence the world over! Thats a FUKIN FACT!!!


----------



## piranha45

I am pretty damned sure a 30" dovii or umbee would weigh just as much as a 30" red. Channa are tubular in shape while cichlids are high-bodied.

As far as jaws and fighting capability go though I would still go with red sh, due to the inherent weakness with cichlids' protractile jaws


----------



## nitrofish

grosse gurke said:


> Threads like this are pointless. My fish is badder than your fish.......who give a sh*t. If the only reason you own a particular fish is because you get some sort of penis enlargement out of it you should get out of the hobby.


 im with gg


----------



## kdblove_99

If threads like this are pointless why do you feel like you have to add your negative comments?

Why post at all on a thread that is useless?

Obviously alot of people must like threads like this due to the number of posts it has :nod:


----------



## tigerdat

Today she ate a lobster tail (shell and all) for dinner. So who said this fish is being mistreated? She is eating better than you guys. Still SMTT wants to feed her ducklings now. So this weekend she will get some bird in her diet. Please no PETA responses.


----------



## o snap its eric

Hey tigerdat can i come see it?


----------



## 74ray

tigerdat said:


> Today she ate a lobster tail (shell and all) for dinner. So who said this fish is being mistreated? She is eating better than you guys. Still SMTT wants to feed her ducklings now. So this weekend she will get some bird in her diet. Please no PETA responses.


 I'll be there... with the video camera.


----------



## mdemers883

the only fish that I would say could stand a chance against a full grown red sh is a Asian Red Tail Catfish (not a south american rtc). The asian rtc is thought by man to be the most aggressive freshwater fish in the world and is known to bite other fish in half. IMO that's pretty much one of the only fish that wouuld stand a chance in a tank with a full grown red sh.

Mark


----------



## 74ray

I know a person with a 3' red that keeps it with an alligator snapping turtle successfully. The red can't kill the turtle because of it's shell and spines, and the turtle can't kill the red because it's too slow.


----------



## piranha45

kdblove_99 said:


> If threads like this are pointless why do you feel like you have to add your negative comments?
> 
> Why post at all on a thread that is useless?
> 
> Obviously alot of people must like threads like this due to the number of posts it has :nod:


 DAMN STRAIGHT


----------



## Poseidon X

Im with the snake head... although i would love to through my old little e-cat in his tank like a grenade. I have been shocked by that f*cker before and it was not pleasant... my only question is.. what is the snakehead wasnt affected by the electricity, i could see the beast completely absorbing his shocks.probably one of the toughest fish around... You can take your full grown snakehead and put him up against and equally full sized payara and i bet you will have have a snakehead impailed on some sabertooth fangs.


----------



## piranha45

BDKing57 said:


> Im with the snake head... although i would love to through my old little e-cat in his tank like a grenade. I have been shocked by that f*cker before and it was not pleasant... my only question is.. what is the snakehead wasnt affected by the electricity, i could see the beast completely absorbing his shocks.probably one of the toughest fish around... You can take your full grown snakehead and put him up against and equally full sized payara and i bet you will have have a snakehead impailed on some sabertooth fangs.


 but payara are fuckin pansies, that's a long-established fact. Them and african tiger fish are all bark, no bite. They got fangs but they only use them on fish that will easily fit in their mouths. A paraya would act just like a piranha vs a snakehead, im sure-- cower in the corner till it gets grabbed and torn to shreds


----------



## Caesar3283

If that SH is so tuff, why don't you put it in with another SH of the same size. Then when your baby gets killed you can be like, "oh sh!t...she lost a fair fight", haha. What's the meanest/tuffest thing you've fed that SH anyways? What makes you think it would be aggressive enough to attack a large piranha?


----------



## piranha45

Caesar3283 said:


> What's the meanest/tuffest thing you've fed that SH anyways? What makes you think it would be aggressive enough to attack a large piranha?


What's the meanest/tuffest thing you fed your spilo anyway? what makes you think a 4" piranha would be aggressive enough to attack a 10" snakehead?

as for sh vs sh, that would be boring, about as fun as watching two rhoms kill each other


----------



## thoroughbred

Caesar3283 said:


> If that SH is so tuff, why don't you put it in with another SH of the same size. Then when your baby gets killed you can be like, "oh sh!t...she lost a fair fight", haha. What's the meanest/tuffest thing you've fed that SH anyways? What makes you think it would be aggressive enough to attack a large piranha?


 YEAH U obviously dont know the true personality of p's overall is not aggresive cichlids are wayyyy more aggresive but pound for pound the red sh is the the sh*t period and i love p;s but im a realist and know what p's are like i mean sh*t a red devil or midas or buti can kick a p's ass and dont thnk it cant


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

Caesar3283 said:


> If that SH is so tuff, why don't you put it in with another SH of the same size. Then when your baby gets killed you can be like, "oh sh!t...she lost a fair fight", haha. What's the meanest/tuffest thing you've fed that SH anyways? What makes you think it would be aggressive enough to attack a large piranha?


 Ok whos got a Big Red? Like I said whatever kind of fish you got I got my girl. As far as dying...whatever. She will eat another lobster tail tomorrow so hopefully I will get it on film with 74ray's camera. But I must say that my Red is far more gurthey than the other one I saw here in England.

Like I said bring your fish or I'll bring mine.


----------



## 74ray

SMTT I heard you're bringing ducklings over soon to feed her.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

Yep but thats this weekend. I am going to 3 in the 200g and see her chase them down.


----------



## piranha45

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> Yep but thats this weekend. I am going to 3 in the 200g and see her chase them down.


u DAMN WELL BETTER catch that on tape!!!!!!


----------



## 74ray

Will you have them by saturday afternoon? I'm leaving for hawaii at about 2PM sat, but will leave the camera with you if you can't get them by then.


----------



## mdemers883

thoroughbred said:


> Caesar3283 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that SH is so tuff, why don't you put it in with another SH of the same size. Then when your baby gets killed you can be like, "oh sh!t...she lost a fair fight", haha. What's the meanest/tuffest thing you've fed that SH anyways? What makes you think it would be aggressive enough to attack a large piranha?
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH U obviously dont know the true personality of p's overall is not aggresive cichlids are wayyyy more aggresive but pound for pound the red sh is the the sh*t period and i love p;s but im a realist and know what p's are like i mean sh*t a red devil or midas or buti can kick a p's ass and dont thnk it cant
Click to expand...

 I have to give you major credit man, I think that you are the first piranha owner to tell it how it is!









Mark


----------



## Caesar3283

piranha45 said:


> Caesar3283 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the meanest/tuffest thing you've fed that SH anyways? What makes you think it would be aggressive enough to attack a large piranha?
> 
> 
> 
> What's the meanest/tuffest thing you fed your spilo anyway? what makes you think a 4" piranha would be aggressive enough to attack a 10" snakehead?
> 
> as for sh vs sh, that would be boring, about as fun as watching two rhoms kill each other
Click to expand...

 I never said my 4" Spilo would attack a 10" Snakehead. And who knows....maybe he would...never tried it. I was just curious what was the most aggressive thing he fed his SH to see how tuff it was. He said he was going to feed it ducklings....a baby duck can't kill his SH. Just wondering if he ever fed it something that stood a chance because he brags about how his fish could kill anyother fish. And I think his SH is awesome......but when someone talks so much, you wonder if he can actually back it up.


----------



## Caesar3283

thoroughbred said:


> YEAH U obviously dont know the true personality of p's overall


 Key word: Overall

Meaning: There are some aggressive P's


----------



## 74ray

So who's got the biggest, meanest p out there? I'd be willing to bet that this sh is not the most aggressive red there is.


----------



## piranha45

Caesar3283 said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH U obviously dont know the true personality of p's overall
> 
> 
> 
> Key word: Overall
> 
> Meaning: There are some aggressive P's
Click to expand...

 wow you're really clinging to straws now, arent ya lol


----------



## kdblove_99

30" Red Snakehead for sale on aquabid

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...i?fw&1063724400

I couldnt get that website he gives to work, he says theres a pic of it there


----------



## piranha45

kdblove_99 said:


> 30" Red Snakehead for sale on aquabid
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...i?fw&1063724400
> 
> I couldnt get that website he gives to work, he says theres a pic of it there


 $250??? what a fuckin rip


----------



## kdblove_99

Is it? I didnt think it was too bad for that size snakehead.

could you get his website to work for the pic? i couldn't


----------



## 74ray

Threw in a gourami yesterday, she didn't even let it hit the water.







Just opened her mouth and let it fall right into her stomach.


----------



## Kory

Dammit let see some pic's of that sucker eating


----------



## Caesar3283

74ray said:


> Threw in a gourami yesterday, she didn't even let it hit the water.:nod: Just opened her mouth and let it fall right into her stomach.


 What's a gourami and what does one look like?


----------



## 74ray

Caesar3283 said:


> 74ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threw in a gourami yesterday, she didn't even let it hit the water.:nod: Just opened her mouth and let it fall right into her stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a gourami and what does one look like?
Click to expand...

 It's a dumb common fish, it was only about 5", not much of a show.


----------



## 74ray

Kory said:


> Dammit let see some pic's of that sucker eating


 Well, I took a few videos of her eating shrimp since no one came up with anything better. I couldn't email them though because the files were too large. Can anyone help me get them up, they are on my comp. but can't get them online.


----------



## piranha45

kdblove_99 said:


> Is it? I didnt think it was too bad for that size snakehead.
> 
> could you get his website to work for the pic? i couldn't


 30" snakeheads are like 12" oscars and 20" pacu


----------



## piranha45

Caesar3283 said:


> 74ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threw in a gourami yesterday, she didn't even let it hit the water.:nod: Just opened her mouth and let it fall right into her stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a gourami and what does one look like?
Click to expand...

im sorry man, but you don't even know what a gourami is yet you go around exclaiming that piranhas are the most badassed fish ever







shows you don't even have a basic knowledge of aquaria, tsk tsk


----------



## Death in #'s

heres a neon blue gourami 
all fish stores sell them
very common


----------



## scarfish

I say put another snakehead in there. Doesn't it just make sense? SMTT, will you put another snakehead of the same size in there?

If you drop any living thing into a pool of starved piranhas (no matter the species) it will die. There's no way around it. If you leave something in that pool of these fish that haven't eaten in nearly a month,and they will not stop eating. That extreme hunger will overcome aggression by a long shot. Also piranhas are damned fast, there would be no way a large fish like that could outmanuever a 20+ shoal. Yes piranha are cowards, they are pussies, they can't fight worth a sh*t, but you starve them and watch their balls grow. It's simple: a starving shoal of piranhas=a murder machine.

Another idea is a caiman. Anybody have a caiman that will eat this fish?


----------



## Psilocybin

I just got a great Idea! You could toss that SnakeHead in your least favorite LFS's showtank and videotape it shredding the school of prized discus to pieces.

Now I would pay money to see that video... hahaha


----------



## piranha45

scarfish said:


> I say put another snakehead in there. Doesn't it just make sense? SMTT, will you put another snakehead of the same size in there?
> 
> If you drop any living thing into a pool of starved piranhas (no matter the species) it will die. There's no way around it. If you leave something in that pool of these fish that haven't eaten in nearly a month,and they will not stop eating. That extreme hunger will overcome aggression by a long shot. Also piranhas are damned fast, there would be no way a large fish like that could outmanuever a 20+ shoal. Yes piranha are cowards, they are pussies, they can't fight worth a sh*t, but you starve them and watch their balls grow. It's simple: a starving shoal of piranhas=a murder machine.
> 
> Another idea is a caiman. Anybody have a caiman that will eat this fish?


 we're talking FISH not crocodiles


----------



## scarfish

j/k mate, but you do know that a pitbull isn't a fish, right?


----------



## piranha45

are you serious? what the f*ck man they don't have webbed fins and hairless bodies for nothin


----------



## Caesar3283

piranha45 said:


> Caesar3283 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 74ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threw in a gourami yesterday, she didn't even let it hit the water.:nod: Just opened her mouth and let it fall right into her stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a gourami and what does one look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im sorry man, but you don't even know what a gourami is yet you go around exclaiming that piranhas are the most badassed fish ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shows you don't even have a basic knowledge of aquaria, tsk tsk
Click to expand...

 Hey, I never said Piranhas were the baddest fish ever. Just saying one could possibly win a fight with the SH. Like I said before...he talks so much trash that his SH can kill whatever, but I still haven't heard you guys list something tuff that he fed his SH. And so I don't know WTF a gourami is....are you some kind of walking fish encyclopedia? You need to get out more


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

My Red has killed:

1 18" channel Catfish
1 16-18" Red Line Snakehead
1 18" South American Redtail Catfish
4 7" Varied Cichlids
1 5 " Lobster Tail
And lots of frog snakeheads and shrimp.

But I will had whatever fish you got to my list. And I have also been saying what she has been eating. There is not a single piranha in this world that could kill her. Maybe hurt her but then she would come unglued and toss its happy ass out the tank and eat it. Remember I used to have 30 piranhas in my 200g. 4 8" ternetzis 15 5-8" reds, 9 7-9" caribe. Those fish ate aros, mice, frogs and anything I could put in there. I was even about to put in a Ball Python. So when someone like me who has been there and done that says a SH is the baddest fish compare to any piranha then you should understand what I am saying is right. But piranhas will still hold a special part of my heart with them as a killer tropical fish to have. All I have said is that a Red Line Snakehead is almost impossible to beat and I wanted to challenge any piranha owner out there who has talked a little to much sh*t for his own good. I am tired of hearing all these pirnaha owners saying how bad ass their fish is and it will rip any fish a new asshole, which might be true, so dont get mad when somebody reverses the challenge on you.

Furthermore you should know what a gourami is. Educate yourself before you make response that show your lack of insight on being a hobbiest in the fish trade in the first place.

So is your spilo up to the challenge??? Or are you just one of those piranha owners that talk sh*t and never back it up unless the challenger is a goldfish? HAHAHA

SMTT


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish

Who gives a rats-ass! Leave it alone! So, what you got a bad-ass SH! Leave it as that. Grow-up man! No ones cares about this stupid-ass topic and it should be closed. Get out some more. Enjoy life! I enjoy collecting p's, but there is more to life than, "my fish is badder than yours!" Get out and enjoy living!!


----------



## tinyteeth

i challenge your SH with my disease ridden 7" goldfish

haha jk
its not disease ridden either

reds are mean as f*ck


----------



## Winkyee

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> My Red has killed:
> 
> 1 18" channel Catfish
> 1 16-18" Red Line Snakehead
> 1 18" South American Redtail Catfish
> 4 7" Varied Cichlids
> 1 5 " Lobster Tail
> And lots of frog snakeheads and shrimp.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

If you dont then get off my thread. As far growing up I just wanted to see if anyone wanted the challenge. So if you dont want it I suggest you leave my thread alone and go enjoy your own life.

And thanks for admitting that my SH is bad ass now I can go on with life.
Thank You.


----------



## piranha45

Wifenaggingboutfish said:


> Who gives a rats-ass! Leave it alone! So, what you got a bad-ass SH! Leave it as that. Grow-up man! No ones cares about this stupid-ass topic and it should be closed. Get out some more. Enjoy life! I enjoy collecting p's, but there is more to life than, "my fish is badder than yours!" Get out and enjoy living!!


 the rest of us obviously give a rats ass, otherwise this topic wouldnt have 300 f*cking replies to it now eh?


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish

You're right Death-


----------



## Jags

Wifenaggingboutfish said:


>


 quit your bitchin and move on.Obviously, you give a rats-ass because your sorry ass keeps replying to it.Now if you dont, get the f*ck out of the topic and move your ass along and leave us alone.....


----------



## 94NDTA

You should get some of thses killings on video, just becasue it would be cool to watch.


----------



## Death in #'s

Wifenaggingboutfish said:


> Who gives a rats-ass! Leave it alone! So, what you got a bad-ass SH! Leave it as that. Grow-up man! No ones cares about this stupid-ass topic and it should be closed. Get out some more. Enjoy life! I enjoy collecting p's, but there is more to life than, "my fish is badder than yours!" Get out and enjoy living!!


 o my god somebody is actually makin sense in this whole thread


----------



## Death in #'s

Jags said:


> Wifenaggingboutfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quit your bitchin and move on.Obviously, you give a rats-ass because your sorry ass keeps replying to it.Now if you dont, get the f*ck out of the topic and move your ass along and leave us alone.....
Click to expand...









u shouldent be talking like that to people on this forum
please treat everybody with respect


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish

> Jags Posted on Sep 13 2003, 11:01 AM





> quit your bitchin and move on.Obviously, you give a rats-ass because your sorry ass keeps replying to it.Now if you dont, get the f*ck out of the topic and move your ass along and leave us alone.....


Not bitchin at all, but your right I will stay out of your posts. Have a nice life.


----------



## kdblove_99

P owners are some jealous people arent they? If this thread Was about a P and not a Snakehead all these busters would be saying what a great thread this is.

Someone said what a stupid topic this is and to grow up, etc. but yet they came and replied to it like four times. I dont understand that.

If for the People that dont like this topic why do you always feel like you have to add your 2 cents? Why post anything at all? Makes no sense. You have never seen me on any forum jump on anyones thread and tell them how dumb it is. if i dont like the thread i move on.

But i guess it all boils down to some P owners knowing that there fish isnt so tough. The topper is that not only will this SH kill any of your P'S it also looks a hell of alot cooler.


----------



## 74ray

How about this challenge, SMTT's red snakehead VS members that bitch in this thread.


----------



## lament configuration

Man this is what it all boils down to. My 5', 400 lbs arapaima would take down that big SH of yours.


----------



## piranha45

BeansAranguren said:


> Man this is what it all boils down to. My 5', 400 lbs arapaima would take down that big SH of yours.


if you actually had one, then we might be concerned









now crawl back into the cellar you perky little nuisance


----------



## KingJeff

BeansAranguren said:


> Man this is what it all boils down to. My 5', 400 lbs arapaima would take down that big SH of yours.


 if u really had one, ya think he would back down?


----------



## Jags

Wifenaggingboutfish said:


> Not bitchin at all, but your right I will stay out of your posts. Have a nice life.


 Thank you, i will have a nice life thanx to you cause ur not in it anymore :nod:


----------



## piranha45

KingJeff said:


> BeansAranguren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man this is what it all boils down to. My 5', 400 lbs arapaima would take down that big SH of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> if u really had one, ya think he would back down?
Click to expand...

 absolutely. a 5 ft fish is just way beyond the capacities of a 2 foot fish


----------



## Grosse Gurke

piranha45 said:


> KingJeff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeansAranguren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man this is what it all boils down to. My 5', 400 lbs arapaima would take down that big SH of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> if u really had one, ya think he would back down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> absolutely. a 5 ft fish is just way beyond the capacities of a 2 foot fish
Click to expand...

 Oh, but we are supposed to drop a 1 foot fish in with a 3 foot fish? This is not about piranha owners feeling threatened, everyone keeps fish for different reasons and I dont keep them to fight other fish. I am sure that snakehead is bad as hell, but to put him up against another fish that is more than half his size does not seem like much of a fight. I would put my 16" rhom up against a 8" snake head any day...does that make the snakehead any weaker or my rhom any badder? I dont think so, it is just a matter of knowing when you are out matched. BTW, I am 5'9" and I will kick the sh*t out of any of you bastards that are under 3'.


----------



## piranha45

f*ck you kramer im 2'9" and carry a tazer, ill lay the smack on your freak ass if you pull any sh*t on me


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Sorry p45....I didnt mean you, I have heard about you kicking the sh*t out of shins in fast food lines. I would never challenge you.








Please disreguard my last post...."_slowly backs away holding his shins_"


----------



## Winkyee

grosse gurke said:


> Sorry p45....I didnt mean you, I have heard about you kicking the sh*t out of shins in fast food lines. I would never challenge you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please disreguard my last post...."_slowly backs away holding his shins_"


----------



## Polypterus

In my first official act of Moderation power

This topic has got to stupid to continue


----------



## acestro

I agree, Polypterus, it's gotten more appropriate for a different forum. Hopefully moving it will be a happy medium for everyone.


----------



## crazyklown89

dude i just read this fuckin post from pages 1-8 and all i have to say is this shoulda ended about 6 pages ago......all it is, is the same fuckin argument just different fish quit repeating yourselves! damn of course a snakehead would whoop a p's ass.....its aggressive plus 3 times the size of them it doesnt take a genius to figure that out.....this entire thread is just one repeating ball of sh*t!

p.s my 2 bettas would kick your snakeheads ass


----------



## Innes

why has this thread been re-opend and moved?


----------



## Innes

Oh I just saw why, I no longer need to know


----------



## thoroughbred

hi


----------



## Judazzz

Innes said:


> why has this thread been re-opend and moved?


 I was wondering the same...









I guess some still need to proove they have a bigger fish, or should I say penis, than the rest of us...


----------



## Xenon

what is this monstrosity of a post doing here?


----------



## Xenon

waste of 15 minutes of my life reading it


----------

